# Rodent exclusion



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I have no experience with roof rats. What are you baiting your traps with? I’m assuming you are using rat snap traps? Live trapping rats is difficult if not impossible. Smear peanut butter on the trap trigger and then place peanuts or bird seed on the peanut butter. This will add a visual appeal as well as aroma.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

I sympathize with you Justin! I had a mouse infestation that took me a couple of months to finally shut down. Depending on where you live, it might be cold at night now, so they are REALLY motivated to get indoors. Don't rule out the possibility they are coming in someplace low, and then going up through a wall to get to the attic.

I agree with PABugman about the traps, don't show any sympathy, live kill traps are the only ones worth anything.


----------



## justin_bliar (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh no, I don't have any sympathy for these guys! I am using peanut butter and snap traps. I did have a professional for 3 months. He helped me with exclusion, I am pretty sure most of the lower entry points are sealed up. The pro was just going to trap and charge me I can do that myself. I think next stop is to get a camera and try to find these buggers.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Forget the peanut butter. Get new traps, wear rubber gloves. Use bacon; put the bacon on with a string. If you catch any, wash the trap and leave it out side a few days.


----------



## justin_bliar (Jan 23, 2012)

I will wait a week and see if the rats get used to the traps, if peanut butter fails I will move to bacon. Still I want to do this right and keep them from getting up there in the first place. Any suggestions? I noticed the guy wires on the utility pole don't have sleeves like most do. Wonder who owns the poles...


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

don't forget they can get thru a small hole.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

this may help

http://phoenix.about.com/cs/desert/a/roofrat01.htm

Arcadia Neighbor to Neighbor web site


----------

